# are white lies a red flag?



## jane1213 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello there,
I like this person so much but he lies some times. Not big lies but really harmless lies. Like when he wanted to take me somewhere but not his place, he told me that his uncle was sleeping over at his place. The other day he told me he was meeting someone at this place but i didn't believe him.
Also, this girl was flirting with him and he told her that i am his girlfriend , but i am not his girlfriend. I am just his friend.
I am very honest person. I alway tell the truth. Sometimes i say too much but i don't lie.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

It depends on your tolerance level.
Some people hate lies, and are mature enough to handle the truth without being judgemental.

Others just go with the flow and understand that somewhere in between is the truth, because they sometimes deviate from the truth at times.

You need to discuss it with him and set boundaries if you want it to work.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

jane1213 said:


> Hello there,
> I like this person so much but he lies some times. Not big lies but really harmless lies. Like when he wanted to take me somewhere but not his place, he told me that his uncle was sleeping over at his place. The other day he told me he was meeting someone at this place but i didn't believe him.
> Also, this girl was flirting with him and he told her that i am his girlfriend , but i am not his girlfriend. I am just his friend.
> I am very honest person. I alway tell the truth. Sometimes i say too much but i don't lie.


If you're really "just his friend", what are you worried about? 

C


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

White lies bug me. I would not want to pursue a relationship with this guy. No way.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Perhaps this guy thinks his real life is as dull as hell, and he's just trying to embellish it.


----------



## bahbahsheep (Sep 6, 2012)

He probably doesnt feel comfortable around you after knowing you for a longer time.

hence the white lies, 
he desont want to hurt your feelings but dont want to confront it either


----------



## bahbahsheep (Sep 6, 2012)

I think you need to confront him not explaining why you dont want him to lie but just put the point that you dont like being lied to.


At least he will be making a mental note that you dont like him doing this and that if he does it again to you, all hell will break lose... and you have all the right to do so because you warned him once already.


----------

